# My cobbler recipe



## huhwhat (Jun 6, 2014)

*Dan's Mesquite Drive Peach Cobbler*

*Ingredients*

*Filling*

4 large, or 5 medium peaches, peeled and sliced thin

1/4 cup water

1/2 cup white sugar

1/2 cup brown sugar

2 teaspoons corn starch

1/4 teaspoon cinnamon

1/8 teaspoon nutmeg

1 tablespoon lime juice

_*To make filling*_

Put all ingredients in a sauce pan and bring to a boil. Turn heat down and simmer until a thick mixture of syrup and peaches is formed. Stir to keep it from scorching, especially near the end of the simmer.

_*Batter*_

1-1/2 cups self-rising flour

1-1/2 cups whole milk

1/2 cup white sugar

1/2 cup brown sugar

Thoroughly mix ingredients together to form a thin batter.

_*Baking*_

Heat oven to 350 degrees.

Cut 8 tablespoons of butter into small pieces and put in a 9x13 baking dish. Put baking dish in the heated oven to melt butter.

When the butter is melted, remove the pan from oven and pour the batter into the hot pan, trying to pour it to cover the entire bottom of the pan. Do not spread the batter, just pour it in. Using a slotted spoon, take the peaches from the syrup, and scatter them across the batter, trying to drop them evenly across the batter When they are all in the dish, gently pour the syrup evenly over the peaches.

Put the pan back into the heated oven and bake for 30-40 minutes, or until top is golden brown.

Let cool a little before serving. It's good with ice cream, but doesn't need something like whipped cream. It is great just by itself.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jun 6, 2014)

Copied and pasted! Got to give that one a try!

   Mike


----------

